# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  FTA मे सिग्नल नही मिल रहा है

## Vinodm

मेरे पास Videocon d2h की डीश व कॅमेरा है। मैंने इसके साथ Free to Air का HD set top box कनेक्ट किया लेकिन इसका सिग्नल Set Top Box में मिल नहीं रहा है। जब की मैंने Set Top Box की सेटिंग भी बदल कर देखी। लेकिन इसमें Level और Quality दोनों 0% दिखा रहा है। कृपया मेरी मदद किजिये।

----------


## Loka

आप बॉक्स को रिसेट करें, फिर भी ना हो तो डिस्क को सेट करना होगा।

----------


## Vinodm

मेरे पास Videocon d2h की डीश व कॅमेरा है। मैंने इसके साथ Free to Air का HD set top box कनेक्ट किया लेकिन इसका सिग्नल Set Top Box में मिल नहीं रहा है। जब की मैंने Set Top Box की सेटिंग भी बदल कर देखी। लेकिन इसमें Level और Quality दोनों 0% दिखा रहा है। मैंने यह HD set top box मेरे मित्र की डीश से कनेक्ट किया तो वहां पर FTA की सभी चैनल दिखाई देती है। मेरी डिश FTA की एंगल पर सेट करना अभी बाकी है। वह level 100% दिखाई दे तो मैं Quality सेट कर पाऊंगा। क्या मुझे अपना कॅमेरा बदलना होगा? लेकिन इसी कॅमेरे से Videocon का Set Top Box पुरी तरह से काम करता है। कृपया मेरी मदद किजिये।

----------


## vijay singh

इसके लिए आप विडीओकोन costumar care से संपर्क करे

----------


## 1toka4

> मेरे पास Videocon d2h की डीश व कॅमेरा है। मैंने इसके साथ Free to Air का HD set top box कनेक्ट किया लेकिन इसका सिग्नल Set Top Box में मिल नहीं रहा है। जब की मैंने Set Top Box की सेटिंग भी बदल कर देखी। लेकिन इसमें Level और Quality दोनों 0% दिखा रहा है। मैंने यह HD set top box मेरे मित्र की डीश से कनेक्ट किया तो वहां पर FTA की सभी चैनल दिखाई देती है। मेरी डिश FTA की एंगल पर सेट करना अभी बाकी है। वह level 100% दिखाई दे तो मैं Quality सेट कर पाऊंगा। क्या मुझे अपना कॅमेरा बदलना होगा? लेकिन इसी कॅमेरे से Videocon का Set Top Box पुरी तरह से काम करता है। कृपया मेरी मदद किजिये।


Aapke dost ki dish konsi hai free to air box to dish TV ka singled pe chalta hai

----------

